
Linux 4.17: add support for the Speck block cipher - pritambaral
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=da7a0ab5b4babbe5d7a46f852582be06a00a28f0
======
badrabbit
This really sucks. This is supporting a cipher with questionable design
decisions and the authors have been combative when confronted with technical
questions.

I don't know if it's backdoored but I certainly don't want it supported by the
mainline kernel as it would aid acceptance even though the ISO rejectes it.

------
craftyguy
You can disable this in the kernel by unsetting CONFIG_CRYPTO_SPECK.

~~~
dTal
Is there some particular reason why you'd want to? "Controversial" it may be,
backdoored even, but just having it isn't going to compromise your machine.

